# Bulging neck? Fat roll? Thyroid issue?



## hayleeml (Apr 6, 2017)

I am a hashimotos patient and am concerned about something I've noticed on my daughter. Her neck has what appears to be a fat roll around the middle. I have felt it and there is nothing solid. Looking back at photos this has been there for 2-3 years. I made a doctors appointments to be evaluated but I'm feeling anxious and wanted to see if anyone has noticed this in a child. It could just be a weird fat roll but I worry it could be thyroid related. Any input?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If you're concerned why not bring her to a professional doctor?


----------



## hayleeml (Apr 6, 2017)

I stated in my post she has an appointment but it's not until next week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like she has a goiter.

Her doc will likely start with testing TSH only. PUSH BACK!! You have confirmed hashimoto's DX which means mom has an autoimmune issue. Insist they run TPO antibodies as well as FT-4 and FT-3 labs. Also ask about a ultrasound.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does look like its a goiter. I'd echo everything Lovlkn said!


----------



## hayleeml (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you. I will ask for all those things.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed! You may have to be a strong advocate (meaning, pushy and demanding) for her to get the proper testing done, if the doctor isn't educated on thyroids. But better to catch this now and get her the proper treatment!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I meant if you're really concerned there are urgent care units and the ER.
If the swelling in your daughters neck moves up when swallowing it's likely her thyroid.
My thyroid did not look like that when swollen.
More like two lumps one on both sides that moved when I swallowed.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Keep in mind, everyone's necks/goiters look different. There's no one "set" look when you've got swelling in that area.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Also keep in mind everyone's thyroid is attached to the thyroid cartilage and moves up when swallowing.
This I guarantee will be the first test the doctor will perform on your daughter.
Your daughter is young and Hashimoto's takes years to destroy a thyroid.
But I've learned that anything is possible with thyroid disease.
I'm not saying she doesn't have a thyroid problem and of coarse should be checked out.

Lets hope it's just a fat roll as you stated.
GOOD LUCK.


----------

